
The State of Developer Ecosystem in 2018 - barrongineer
https://www.jetbrains.com/research/devecosystem-2018/
======
stuffedBelly
In quant finance space, Python has been gradually taking over matlab/sas for
signal/model implementation.

~~~
deathtrader666
I'd love to see signs of Julia growing in that space

~~~
stuffedBelly
It is indeed growing as a high-performance computation-focused language, but
not to the scale of Python yet.

------
abledon
After a 6 month foray into Ruby/Rails, was just going to hop back into
learning Spring Boot today, brush up on Java 8 skills and the like.

Great to see Java is still #1 Hah!

~~~
kjeetgill
What's making you leave the Ruby ecosystem?

~~~
abledon
More cushy jobs maintaining Java Monoliths, with better benefits and easier on
the brain cause projects move so slow and are so inefficiently managed.

------
Someone1234
What's suddenly making Python so popular? I mean, it has been around since the
90s, why is it suddenly gaining tracking in 2017-18? What changed?

~~~
kjeetgill
I wouldn't call it sudden at all. Python is great for the reason Java is
great: diverse robust ecosystem for a ton of different fields. It's about
ubiquity.

It's installed on virtually everything already. It's one of the easiest
languages to learn (the basics), and is used as a teaching language. Even
outside of CS everyone knows it.

Used in web programming (Django, Flask, etc.), numerical computing (Jupyter,
numpy, scipy, pandas), AI/ML (TensorFlow, scikit-learn), bioinformatics, easy
bindings to EVERYTHING (openCV, bullet physics, kafka, zookeeper, protobuf,
json, xml).

It's usually concise enough, mostly straightforward to read, reasonably
structured (though big codebases can become a pain). In most companies you see
python used in tooling ALL THE TIME. It's fantastic for ducktape programming;
often 'promoting' a largeish bash script to python. It ate perl's place there
before.

I've even seen ipython work well as a login shell. Jeezz.

Sure the 2.7 -> 3 thing was a ton of drama, the package manager situation
changes ever few years, but hey: a lesser language and ecosystem would have
fallen apart under it.

Disclaimer: I'm a Java+Python fan boy in all their incarnations.

~~~
mgkimsal
> I'm a Java+Python fan boy in all their incarnations.

Yet not mention of jython :)

~~~
kjeetgill
Fan of Jython (though I have a few gripes) excited for graalpython.

If you can get really really good interop you can throw away half of Spring,
Guice, dependency injection, etc.

You can use python code as your configuration format. Have it set everything
up. Glue all of your Java pieces together for your service. Runtime is and
critical paths are all Java.

That's the dream anyhow.

------
tomatotomato37
How does javascript have more penetration than HTML/CSS? I can't think of that
many reasons to use it if you aren't doing web work.

~~~
mchahn
I take it that you don't use node? I write all my scripts in node instead of
bash.

------
crummy
30% of devs have no unit tests?

~~~
oweiler
Was also expecting a higher number ;).

------
zenovision
I didn't know HTML/CSS are programming languages...

